# A discussion with Mark Thompson (CEO New York Times) and Chrystia Freeland



## Retired AF Guy (21 Nov 2018)

A discussion with Mark Thompson and Chrystia Freeland

You’re invited to a discussion between Mark Thompson, president and chief executive officer of The New York Times Company, and Chrystia Freeland, Canada’s Minister of Foreign Affairs and former journalist. The two leaders will discuss U.S.-Canada relations, foreign policy challenges and much more.

Mr. Thompson has been The Times’s C.E.O. since 2012, a period of extraordinary change across media. He was previously Director-General of the BBC from 2004, and is the author of “Enough Said: What’s Gone Wrong With the Language of Politics?” Ms. Freeland was elected to Parliament in 2013 and was previously Minister of International Trade. She has an extensive background in media, having served in editorial roles at the Financial Times, The Globe and Mail and Thomson Reuters, and is the author of the best-selling “Plutocrats: The Rise of the New Global Super-Rich and the Fall of Everyone Else.”

Tuesday, December 11
Doors open: 4:45 p.m.
Program: 5:30 p.m.

University of Toronto
Rotman School of Management
Fleck Atrium, Ground Floor
105 St. George Street
Toronto

GET TICKETS

$35.00 plus H.S.T.
$30.00 plus H.S.T. for All Access Plus and Home Delivery Times subscribers and University of Toronto alumni. All Access Plus and Home Delivery subscriber tickets include access to an exclusive postevent reception.


----------

